# Damn Grubhub give me a decent order



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just rejected 6 straight BS orders. 3 no tip and 3 $6 7+ miles away in the city. It’s Sunday wtf

Accepted a $7.80 order 8 miles away just so they don’t kick me off my block. GH and DD are pretty garbage here now. Pretty sad when UE is better than both of them


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

That's why I've been running more UE for weeks because GH good orders have been down in pay here, only a good few ones every so often. And DD is such a mess. 

GH used to be my main gig, a but with gas so expensive here, at $2.75, I need to get orders that I'm not driving 20 min to pickup for $6. 

I was going to deactivate UE because the blind destinations scare me. But fortunately, I'm learning the UE restaurants tbat are keeping me in safe areas. 

What is so odd is I pickup UE orders from the same restaurants as GH. But when I go in as UE people are more polite. It's just weird.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

On my way to pick up the $7.80 order I got another $7 one from the same place which was cool. When I get there the place has no parking and had to park illegally. Luckily no ticket. After I drop both orders I get 3 straight no tip orders. I dropped my block and quit GH for good. UE and Flex only for me

At least 50% of all GH orders have no parking in DC. *** that


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Tuxi said:


> That's why I've been running more UE for weeks because GH good orders have been down in pay here, only a good few ones every so often. And DD is such a mess.
> 
> GH used to be my main gig, a but with gas so expensive here, at $2.75, I need to get orders that I'm not driving 20 min to pickup for $6.
> 
> ...


I wish we have a $2.75 gas here! I'm pretty sure our rate are the same... GH$12 guarantee but the gas is like a dollar difference!


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

UB, You're lucky you can do Flex. I've tried for months, but I'm waitlisted. 

Myke,

Last time I checked, GH in my area is only $9 guaranteed. But I never do assigned blocks. I'd log in and get orders Did really well for a long time, but something changed here in last month.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

GH is still best for me because I only accept the ones I want. I don't do no tip runs anymore. If it is only $5 or less you know it is no tip, so don't accept it. If it is White Castle I always reject. UberEats has been better for me lately because of the Quests. If no Quest, I prefer GH. Something is different with GH though... I used to be able to turn on the app even though I wasn't scheduled for the block, but what they give you is the stuff other drivers must have passed on and they are no tips. I just work my assigned blocks now.


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

I prefer GH over UE, too. But I have a minimum amount each week that I need to make. I can no longer sustain myself on GH. 

Working off block, I made more than people on block. One week, I had more orders than anyone. I know that because I received a call from GH. 

I think what's changed in my area is a lot of DD drivers switched to GH because of the convenience of not having to place orders and carrying the red card.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> GH is still best for me because I only accept the ones I want. I don't do no tip runs anymore. If it is only $5 or less you know it is no tip, so don't accept it. If it is White Castle I always reject. UberEats has been better for me lately because of the Quests. If no Quest, I prefer GH. Something is different with GH though... I used to be able to turn on the app even though I wasn't scheduled for the block, but what they give you is the stuff other drivers must have passed on and they are no tips. I just work my assigned blocks now.


How do you get blocks if your acceptance rates are low? Are you still a Premier driver or a pro?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> On my way to pick up the $7.80 order I got another $7 one from the same place which was cool. When I get there the place has no parking and had to park illegally. Luckily no ticket. After I drop both orders I get 3 straight no tip orders. I dropped my block and quit GH for good. UE and Flex only for me
> 
> At least 50% of all GH orders have no parking in DC. *** that


What about DD? UE cannot keep me busy enough.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

MykUberBoy said:


> How do you get blocks if your acceptance rates are low? Are you still a Premier driver or a pro?


My acceptance rate isn't low. I pass on orders if I can tell there is no tip, that doesn't mean that is all they offer me. I have been with GH since 2014. I get back to back offers so if I reject one a better one comes right back in. If the offers didn't come in fast enough I would not be able to be "picky".



Prius13 said:


> UE cannot keep me busy enough.


Even though I hate UE I still have to admit that I get more than enough work. Offers come in back to back for me. But I stay in areas like the campus area where I know it is always busy. I only work boost times too, which during the week is 11:00 am to 2 pm and then again from 4 pm to 9 pm. On weekends the boost is until 3 am.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> What about DD? UE cannot keep me busy enough.


DD turned to sht in my area. They decided to combine 2 regions so every pickup was @10 miles. Made $56/4 hours on a Sunday before I quit early and went home. DD used to be great until they changed the pay structure. I would still try GH if you haven't already. I hear great things about GH in other areas but for me it's been a huge disappointment


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> GH is still best for me because I only accept the ones I want. I don't do no tip runs anymore. If it is only $5 or less you know it is no tip, so don't accept it. If it is White Castle I always reject. UberEats has been better for me lately because of the Quests. If no Quest, I prefer GH. Something is different with GH though... I used to be able to turn on the app even though I wasn't scheduled for the block, but what they give you is the stuff other drivers must have passed on and they are no tips. I just work my assigned blocks now.


I will have to pay more attention to tips as it is such a waste of time to do $0 tip Deliveries. GH has $12 per hour guarantee in Chicagoland area.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> I will have to pay more attention to tips as it is such a waste of time to do $0 tip Deliveries. GH has $12 per hour guarantee in Chicagoland area.


 I get enough offers to beat any guarantee. Most offers I accept are 11.00+


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just rejected 6 straight BS orders. 3 no tip and 3 $6 7+ miles away in the city. It's Sunday wtf
> 
> Accepted a $7.80 order 8 miles away just so they don't kick me off my block. GH and DD are pretty garbage here now. Pretty sad when UE is better than both of them


Try caviar and amazon instant offers for higher payouts


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> Try caviar and amazon instant offers for higher payouts


They only have those in the city here and the parking/traffic is t worth the stress for me


----------

